# Chandeleur trip



## Beetlespin (Jul 5, 2017)

Still looking to put a group of people together for a future trip to the islands. Never been but want to go. Possibly make a trip or two per year. I have 2 counting me. Anyone interested please contact Me.
Thanks


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

*Chandeleur Trip*

We have a group of 10 fishing August 21, 22, and 23rd (Monday - Wednesday). We are fishing Southern Sports on the 120 foot VI. We have used that boat for several years and the crew have been great hosts. We *need two fishermen* to fill out our group if interested. We are all pretty serious fishermen but we have fun. Cost is $825 for 3 days plus tip plus license. There was a post on this website a couple weeks ago detailing a great trip on the VI.


----------

